#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Έκπτωση αμοιβών οικοδομικής άδειας - Συζήτηση

## tserpe

Σήμερα το πρωί στη πολεοδομία της πόλης μου βρήκα ένα φίλο και συνάδελφο και κουβεντιάσαμε λίγο για την (οικονομική κρίση) κατάσταση της δουλειά μας. Ενώ λέγαμε ότι έχουν δυσκολέψει τα πράγματα, ότι δεν έχουμε δουλειά στο γραφείο και πολλά απογεύματα καθόμαστε, μου είπε ότι αυτός έχει κάποιες δουλειές διότι αναγκαστικά κάνει έκπτωση στις αμοιβές των οικ.αδειων του.
 Πιστεύω ότι και άλλοι συνάδερφοι το κάνουν αυτό (το οποίο προσωπικά με βρίσκει αντίθετο) και θα ήθελα να δω αν τελικά ισχύει και εάν είναι τωρινή (λόγω κρίσης) ή παλιότερη η τακτική τους. 
 Παίζει ρόλο ίσως καθοριστικό και η  οικονομική αύξηση των αμοιβών των αδειών.
 Προσωπικά δεν κάνω καμία έκπτωση, με εξαίρεση πολύ δικούς μου ανθρώπους.

----------


## K_PAT

Εκπτωση στις ελάχιστες αμοιβές είναι παράνομη και δημιουργεί αθέμιτο αναταγωνισμό. ΠΑΝΤΑ συμβαδίζει με έκπτωση στην ποιότητα των μελετών και γενικότερα των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών. Προσωπικά ΠΟΤΕ. Δεν υποβαθμίζω τις σπουδες, τους κόπους και τους αγώνες μου (Ελ. επαγγελματίας, χωρίς καμία σχέση με τον δημόσιο και ευρύτερο δημόσιο τομέα και χωρίς πατέρα, αδελφό μηχανικό). Θα προτιμούσα να δουλέψω αλλού (ταξί, delivery κλπ, η δουλειά δεν είναι ντροπή)

----------


## Xάρης

Είναι μια πραγματικότητα που δεν μπορούμε να αγνοούμε.

Αν η φορολόγηση γίνει λογιστικά, απλώς δεν θα υπάρχει από κανέναν περιθώριο για εκπτώσεις. Χαμένοι βέβαια θα είναι αυτοί που σήμερα δεν κάνουν εκπτώσεις. Δεν επεκτείνομαι στο ζήτημα αυτό καθότι συζητείται και σ' άλλα θέματα.

Πάντως σε περίοδο οικονομικής κρίσης υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο οι αμοιβές να αυξηθούν και οι εκπτώσεις να κοπούν όσο και να ακούγεται παράδοξο. 
Αφού οι δουλειές μειώνονται και δεν επαρκούν για να καλύψουν το ελάχιστο απαιτούμενο εισόδημα για την αξιοπρεπή διαβίωση τότε κόβουμε τις όποιες εκπτώσεις για να βγάλουμε από λιγότερες δουλειές τα ίδια χρήματα. Βέβαια αυτό έχει μεγάλη διακινδύνευση. Για να το περάσουμε θα πρέπει να δείξουμε ότι τα παραπάνω χρήματα που ζητούμε ανταποκρίνονται σε καλύτερη ποιότητα δουλειάς και συνεπώς οικονομικό όφελος για τον πελάτη. Τα δίνει σε εμάς, τα γλιτώνει από άλλους.

----------


## tserpe

> ...Αν η φορολόγηση γίνει λογιστικά, απλώς δεν θα υπάρχει από κανέναν περιθώριο για εκπτώσεις. Χαμένοι βέβαια θα είναι αυτοί που σήμερα δεν κάνουν εκπτώσεις.....


 Αν μπορεις εδω (ή να μου παραθεσεις τις συζητησεις) να εξηγησεις γιατι θα ειμαι ο χαμένος της υπόθεσης επειδη δεν κάνω εκπτωση;




> ...σε περίοδο οικονομικής κρίσης υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο οι αμοιβές να αυξηθούν και οι εκπτώσεις να κοπούν όσο και να ακούγεται παράδοξο. 
> Αφού οι δουλειές μειώνονται και δεν επαρκούν για να καλύψουν το ελάχιστο απαιτούμενο εισόδημα για την αξιοπρεπή διαβίωση τότε κόβουμε τις όποιες εκπτώσεις για να βγάλουμε από λιγότερες δουλειές τα ίδια χρήματα. Βέβαια αυτό έχει μεγάλη διακινδύνευση....


 Αν το κανουν ολοι αυτο απο λαικες, εμπορους, ..κλπ τότε την κατσαμε.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν η ελάχιστη αμοιβή από τις αρχιτεκτονικές μελέτες που έχεις εκπονήσει είναι 50.000¤ το φορολογητέο εισόδημα με το τωρινό εξωλογιστικό σύστημα είναι 50.000*38%*1,2(προσαύξηση λόγω διαφοράς πραγματικών-τεκμαρτών δαπανών) = *22.800¤*
Ο φόρος που θα πληρώσεις είναι χονδρικά *3.300¤* είτε δεν κάνεις εκπτώσεις είτε κάνεις 50% έκπτωση οπότε έλαβες στο χέρι μόνο 25.000¤.
Θεωρώ ότι έχεις έξοδα 1000¤/μήνα=12.000¤/χρόνο + 3800¤ για ΤΣΜΕΔΕ

Με το λογιστικό σύστημα θα φορολογηθείς για 50.000-12.000-3.800 = *34.200¤* φορολογητέο εισόδημα
Ο φόρος που θα πληρώσεις είναι: *8.100¤*, δηλαδή 4.800¤ περισσότερα.
Αν επομένως *δεν* έκανες έκπτωση θα χάσεις 4.800¤
Αν έκανες έκπτωση πχ 20% δηλαδή 10.000¤, τώρα θα αναγκαστείς να κάνεις 10% ώστε να μη μειωθεί το καθαρό εισόδημά σου.

----------


## tserpe

οκ. Κατανοητό. Ετσι όπως το εξηγησες. Δεν εχω μπεί στην λογική αυτή ακόμα. Ευχαριστω

----------


## Xάρης

Σωστά.
Από το φόρο που θα κληθείς να πληρώσεις θα αφαιρεθεί όποιος φόρος έχει προπληρωθεί. Και ο ΦΕΜ είναι ένας απ' αυτούς (προκαταβλητέος).

----------


## Theo

Συμφωνώ πως θα κοπούν μαχαίρι οι εκπτώσεις.

----------


## dim17

Σωστότατος!!!

----------


## Kostas2002

Το σενάριο που επεξεργάστηκαν οι παραπάνω συνάδελφοι δεν πραγματώθηκε όμως.
Και οι εκπτώσεις ζουν και βασιλεύουν. Πολύ χειρότερα από πριν ν3919!!!!

----------


## Xάρης

Τα παραπάνω μηνύματα γράφτηκαν όταν υπήρχαν ακόμα θεσμοθετημένες ελάχιστες αμοιβές.
Τα σενάρια περί εκπτώσεων συνεπώς ήταν βάσιμα όσο ίσχυαν οι παραπάνω δύο συνθήκες:
α) ύπαρξη ελαχίστων αμοιβών και
β) λογιστικός τρόπος φορολόγησης των μηχανικώνΑπό τη στιγμή που καταργήθηκαν με τον Ν.3919/11 οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές, δεν θα φορολογούμαστε για εισοδήματα (ελάχιστες αμοιβές) τα οποία ποτέ δεν θα αποκτούσαμε.
Έτσι ο κάθε συνάδελφος μπορεί να κάνει όση έκπτωση επιθυμεί και παράλληλα να φορολογείται για τα πραγματικά του εισοδήματα, να μην πω για μικρότερα αν οι δηλωθείσες συμφωνηθείσες αμοιβές είναι μικρότερες των πραγματικών.
Το μόνο, αμελητέο, έξοδο που είναι συνδεδεμένο με τις πρώην ελάχιστες και νυν "νόμιμες" αμοιβές, είναι οι εισφορές 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ και 3% υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.

----------


## Ubiquites

Εγώ αυτό που έτυχε να δω από φίλους-συναδέρφους μηχανικούς (και αυτοί νέοι στην αγορά), μπορώ να πω ότι πολύς κόσμος στρέφεται στους νέους μηχανικούς με την ελπίδα να πετύχουν καλύτερη τιμή μιας και οι παλιοί μηχανικοί μπορεί να έχουν την εμπειρία αλλά για απλά θέματα κοιτάει ο κόσμος την χαμηλότερη τιμή που μπορεί να πετύχει. Και σίγουρα πιο εύκολα μπορεί να κάνει παζάρια με έναν νέο μηχανικό που κοιτάει από κάπου να ξεκινήσει απ' ότι με έναν παλιό.

----------

